# Glock & reloads



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Why does Glock not recommend reloads? Do you reload?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

(1) Just a guess, liability lawsuits. (2) I used to reload. I found it boring and not worth the effort.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Google Glock KABOOM


----------



## dennis40x (Feb 27, 2014)

There is not a manufacture of modern firearms that warranties the employment of reloads. When you have let us say and over pressurization event you are basically on your own and dependent on the good will of the manufacture if the damage is repairable thus non catastrophic.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

A firearms manufacturer has no way of knowing anything about your competency & safety with your handloads, so they have to advise against it to be safe, legally speaking. In my experience, however any problem I've had with a gun was covered under the warranty, even though I handload; the manufacturer never asked. But, I've never had a gun come apart.

Re Glocks: Some shooters have noted that cases ejected from their Glocks have a bulge near the rim - which may be caused by the Glock's looser chamber which allows for more reliability with a variety of bullet designs. The brass may be weaker in the bulged area from being stretched. With maximum loads & repeated resizing, the case can rupture.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Like everyone has stated, no manufacturers will recommend reloads. 

I've fired +35,000 reloads, mostly lead bullets through my Glocks without and issue except for a load without powder and a blown primer and both were my fault. 

Paul


----------

